# OMG Crazy People- Green Terrors



## Boldstone (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok I went on a walk today
There's this 55 gallon Aquarium on the side of the side walk (trash basically)
I look in it there are 5 Green Terrors!!! about 2-3 inches

I come back and take them
I add them to my 55 with the Female Jack (4 inches, very sweet)

I need to know if there are any drop dead give aways to their gender
I've heard the males anal fin is red, and the females is blue, even though I don't think that's true


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

what do you mean on the side of the sidewalk? in a tank, in water on the road for trash? thats insanity.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

WOW! 5 GTs in a tank on the sidewalk?! That is nuts. I hope you went back and got the tank as well, cause your gonna need it. Sexing is a bit tricky particularly at that size but males willl normally have more pointed dorsal and anal fins and the anal fin will have more blue in it. At 2-3" this will only be begining to be obvious though . Venting is the best way to sex them . 
I gotta wonder why someone would do that though. :? Thats as bad as flushing them in my book :x ! Still a heck of a find for you. :thumb: 
Here's a couple of pics of my male GT to give you a better Idea of what to look for.
























they're a liitle outdated , but show his features pretty well. He was about 5.5" in those pics and is closer to 7" now and even better looking.I would pick 1 or 2 you want to keep and rehome the rest cause they will get big(around 10") and can be real nasty. Plus a tank upgrade will be needed somewhere down the line. Also those little GTs grow pretty fast when young and will be big GTs before you know it.


----------



## Boldstone (Sep 14, 2007)

No I didn't go back the tank was in bad condition
Straches and leaks
I do only plan on keeping two

The rest will be easy to find homes for
Thanks for the advice

:-? I know right why leave just a little bit of water for the fish to live under?
There were also Tiger barbs, my friend took those and put them in his community tank

Yea weird story I know


----------



## jimmyknuckles (May 8, 2007)

Crummy picture of my male GT:










My females have rounder fins on the back and don't have as "pointy" of a head. Not scientific I know, but I was asking what sex my male was on this forum not too long ago


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry I have to do this, but aren't green terrors South American?


----------



## skools717 (Mar 29, 2008)

any pics of the GTs?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> Sorry I have to do this, but aren't green terrors South American?


Yup,but since the mods are busy making fun of each other at the moment and not moving this thread, we might as well help the guy out and have a little fun ourselves.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Here we go...over to the SA folder. :fish: 
BV


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

Joels fish said:


> > Sorry I have to do this, but aren't green terrors South American?
> 
> 
> Yup,but since the mods are busy making fun of each other at the moment and not moving this thread, we might as well help the guy out and have a little fun ourselves.


Sorry... I just don't check the central as much as SA and I have a Green so I wanted to hear about it.


----------



## Boldstone (Sep 14, 2007)

Ha oops
As much studing I do on cichlids, I know better

Yes I do know green terrors are SA, not dumb :lol: 
I just got used to going to the CA section, wow I feel dumb

And For Some Odd Reason my camera and computer don't get along!
So no pics for now

And I only have 3 now
I gave some to my aunt, who has a huge aquarium, 400 gal

But I really want to know if it's true that the male has a red dorsal fin and the female a blue one, I've seen it 4 times


----------



## ikongoni (Apr 29, 2004)

First time I have ever heard a story quite like that one... :wink:

Very nice bonus though. Good luck.. :thumb:


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

Boldstone said:


> Ha oops
> As much studing I do on cichlids, I know better
> 
> Yes I do know green terrors are SA, not dumb :lol:
> ...


I'll see what I can find on the dorsal fin. Would be cool if my GT was male and the RT was a female. They get along pretty well anyhow


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

From what I read. Females are more round. Males are more squared and grow a hump eventually


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Is the 55G the only tank you have? You may need to pick up a larger tank if you plan to keep a pair of them, I bet that JD will want the 55G all to himself!


----------



## Boldstone (Sep 14, 2007)

A Bigger tank is what I'm working on
The JD is fine, she gets along very well with them


----------

